# चिकित्सा > सामान्य रोग चिकित्सा > हमारा स्वास्थ्य >  जब जरूरत हो खून चढ़ाने की

## bhavna singh

तमाम बीमारियों और ऑपरेशनों में ब्लड चढ़ाने की जरूरत पड़ जाती है।
 ऐसे में मरीज के घरवालों के सामने असली चुनौती यह होती है
 कि वे सेफ ब्लड का इंतजाम कहां से करें। साथ ही यह भी महत्वपूर्ण है
 कि मरीज को ब्लड चढ़ाने का प्रॉसेस ठीक तरीके से पूरा हो
 और उसमें पूरी तरह से सावधानी बरती जाए।
 अगर ब्लड की जरूरत पड़ जाए तो किन बातों का रखें ध्यान, 
आइये जानते हैं क्या है एक्सपर्ट्स की राय ........................

----------


## bhavna singh

अगर किसी मरीज को ब्लड या उसके दूसरे कम्पोनेंट्स की जरूरत है, तो सबसे पहले डोनर का इंतजाम करना पड़ता है, जिससे ब्लड के बदले ब्लड दिया जा सके। इसे रिप्लेसमेंट डोनेशन कहते हैं। वैसे, लॉयंस व रोटरी ब्लड बैंक सिर्फ प्रॉसेसिंग चार्ज लेकर बिना रिप्लेसमेंट के ही ब्लड दे देते हैं। इमर्जेंसी में दूसरे ब्लड बैंक भी बिना डोनेशन के ही ब्लड दे देते हैं।

----------


## bhavna singh

*तरीका क्या है*
-डॉक्टर के ब्लड की जरूरत बताने के बाद अस्पताल में ही किसी ब्लड बैंक का फॉर्म मिल जाता है। इस फॉर्म को लेकर मरीज के घरवाले डॉक्टर से भरवा लें। फॉर्म पूरा भरा होना चाहिए। इस फॉर्म में मरीज की उम्र, सेक्स, ब्लड ग्रुप, जो ब्लड ग्रुप चाहिए के अलावा और भी कई जानकारियां होती हैं। इस फॉर्म पर डॉक्टर के साइन और अस्पताल की मुहर लगवा लें।

----------


## bhavna singh

इसके दौरान मरीज के ब्लड का सैंपल लिया जाता है। यह सैंपल दो ट्यूबों में लिया जाना चाहिए।
 एक प्लेन ट्यूब में 3 एमएल और दूसरी ईडीटीए केमिकल वाली ट्यूब में 2 से 3 एमएल। दो ट्यूब इसलिए ली जाती हैं, ताकि जांच में समस्या होने पर दोबारा सैंपल लेने न भेजना पड़े। ब्लड बैंक सात दिन तक मरीज के ब्लड का सैंपल संभालकर रखते हैं, जिससे मरीज को किसी तरह का रिएक्शन होने पर उसके ऑरिजिनल ब्लड की जांच की जा सके।

----------


## bhavna singh

सैंपल ब्लड बैंक में आ जाने पर सबसे पहले देखा जाता है कि किस ग्रुप का ब्लड चाहिए। फिर लाए गए सैंपल के ब्लड ग्रुप की जांच होती है। उसके बाद ऐंटीबॉडी स्क्रीनिंग की जाती है। अब ब्लड बैंक में मौजूद उसी ग्रुप के ब्लड से सैंपल का क्रॉस मैच होता है। पूरी तरह कंफर्म करने के लिए एक बार फिर बैंक में मौजूद खून की जांच करते हैं। फिर से दोनों तरह के ब्लड को मैच किया जाता है। इस काम में एक से डेढ़ घंटा लग सकता है। इसके बाद ब्लड इश्यू किया जाता है।

----------


## bhavna singh

इश्यू करते वक्त ब्लड बैग पर स्टिकर लगाया जाता है और क्रॉसमैच की रिपोर्ट भी दी जाती है। ऐसे में ब्लड बैग और फॉर्म पर लिखे डिटेल्स का मिलान कर लेना चाहिए। मसलन: मरीज का नाम, ब्लड ग्रुप व सीरियल नंबर और दूसरी सूचनाएं।

----------


## sanjeetspice

आप क्या था की हिंदी में लिख तो लीजिए दोस्त हिंदी हाज़िर है
पोस्ट अच्छी है दोस्त

साथ में कुछ फोटो भी पोस्ट हो जाये तो जल्दी समज आजाएगा

----------


## bhavna singh

ब्लड चढ़ जाने के बाद मरीज नॉर्मल तरीके से खाना खा सकता है,
 चाय व पानी पी सकता है। ठीक महसूस करे तो नहा भी सकता है।

----------


## bhavna singh

सरकारी ब्लड बैंकों में क्रॉस मैचिंग या टेस्टिंग के लिए 850 रुपये लिए जाते हैं। ब्लड के कंपोनेंट्स के लिए 400 रुपये चार्ज किए जाते हैं। इसमें हिपेटाइटिस बी, सी, एचआईवी, वीडीआरएल आदि संक्रामक रोगों की जांच और ब्लड बैग का खर्च भी शामिल होता है। प्राइवेट ब्लड बैंकों में अलग-अलग टेस्ट भी साथ में करते हैं, इसलिए उनके चार्जेज भी अलग-अलग हैं। इन्हें सर्विस चार्ज कहा जाता है। वहां ये चार्ज 5 हजार रुपये तक भी हो सकते हैं।

----------


## bhavna singh

*
सावधानी*
-बेहद जरूरी न हो, तो ब्लड चढ़वाने से बचना चाहिए।

----------


## Rated R

खून चढाने के बारे में जानकारी के लिए शुक्रिया

----------


## Rated R

साथ ही पता कर लेना चाहिए की डोनर को कोई गुप्त-रोग तो नहीं है....

जैसे एड्स संक्रमित खून चढाने से फैलता है....

----------


## bhavna singh

हमेशा लाइसेंस वाले या प्रमाणित ब्लड बैंक से ही ब्लड लें।

----------


## bhavna singh

ब्लड बैग पर लिखी एक्सपायरी डेट देख लें।

-ब्लड वाले बैग को साफ हाथों से छुएं।

----------


## bhavna singh

ब्लड बैग पर लिखी एक्सपायरी डेट देख लें।

-ब्लड वाले बैग को साफ हाथों से छुएं।

----------


## bhavna singh

ब्लड ले जाते वक्त सावधानी रखें कि उसका तापमान 4 डिग्री सेल्सियस तक बना रहे।
 इसके लिए थर्मोकोल के बॉक्स का इस्तेमाल किया जा सकता है।
 ब्लड को बर्फ के साथ नहीं रखना चाहिए।

----------


## bhavna singh

अगर ब्लड चढ़ने में कुछ देर हो तो बैग ले जाकर अस्पताल के रेफ्रिजरेटर में रखवा देना चाहिए।
 चढ़ाने से पहले देख लें कि मरीज के लिए जो ब्लड लाया गया है, वही चढ़ाया जा रहा है या नहीं।
 इसके लिए ब्लड बैग पर लिखे डिटेल्स चेक कर लें।

----------


## bhavna singh

देख लेना चाहिए कि ब्लड में किसी तरह की क्लॉटिंग या जमाव तो नहीं है।
 कई बार बैग में प्लाज्मा ऊपर रह जाता है और रेड सेल नीचे जमा हो जाते हैं।
 ऐसे ब्लड को चढ़ाने लायक नहीं माना जाता।
 ऐसा तापमान में बदलाव आने के कारण होता है।

----------


## bhavna singh

आम धारणा है कि ब्लड चढ़ाने से पहले उसे कमरे के तापमान तक गर्म कर लेना चाहिए, 
पर विशेषज्ञों का कहना है कि ब्लड को वॉर्म करने की जरूरत नहीं होती।

----------


## bhavna singh

आमतौर पर ब्लड की 10 से 20 बूंदें प्रति मिनट के हिसाब से चढ़ाई जाती हैं पर मरीज की हालत के मुताबिक उसे कम-ज्यादा भी किया जा सकता है। पहले आधे घंटे निगरानी की जरूरत होती है, इसलिए ब्लड धीरे-धीरे चढ़ाया जाता है, जिससे कोई रिएक्शन होने पर तुरंत काबू पाया जा सके । ज्यादातर रिएक्शन पहले आधे घंटे में ही होते हैं। मसलन: एलर्जी, चकत्ते पड़ना, हल्का बुखार, उल्टी आना, घबराहट, कंपकंपी या जहां सुई लगी है, वहां दर्द होना। मरीज का बीपी भी कम हो सकता है।

----------


## bhavna singh

अगर लगे कि मरीज को कंपकंपी, बुखार या खारिश जैसी कोई शिकायत हो रही है, तो ब्लड चढ़ाना रोक दें। ऐसा ब्लड ज्यादा चढ़ाने से किडनी तक में दिक्कत हो सकती है। हटाए गए ब्लड को दोबारा नहीं चढ़ाया जाता और उसे वापस ब्लड बैंक भेजा जाता है।

----------


## bhavna singh

खून चढ़ाने पर कुछ संक्रामक रोग भी हो सकते हैं जैसे वायरल बुखार या हिपेटाइटिस बी, सी, मलेरिया, सिफलिस और एचआईवी आदि।

----------


## bhavna singh

डोनर का खून लेने के बाद उसमें इन बीमारियों की जांच ब्लड बैंक में अच्छी तरह से की जाती है, तो भी जीरो रिस्क ब्लड ट्रांसफ्यूजन संभव नहीं होता। इसीलिए जब बेहद जरूरी हो, तभी खून चढ़वाना चाहिए।

----------


## bhavna singh

ध्यान रखें कि मरीज को गलत ग्रुप का ब्लड न चढ़ जाए। यह जानलेवा भी हो सकता है। इसके लिए सैंपल वाली टेस्ट ट्यूबों पर ब्लड निकालने वाले ड्यूटी डॉक्टर के सिग्नेचर होने जरूरी हैं। जांच लें कि जो जानकारी लेबल पर है, वही फॉर्म पर हो।

----------


## Miss Smarty Pants

धन्यवाद भावना जी एक और ज्ञानवर्धक और उपयोगी सूत्र बनाने के लिए!

----------


## bhavna singh

ब्लड चढ़ाने के साथ कोई दूसरी दवाई उस नली से नहीं चढ़ानी चाहिए।
 उससे रिएक्शन होने का खतरा रहता है।

----------


## bhavna singh

जिस पाइप से ब्लड चढ़ाया जाना है, उसमें हवा न भर जाए। 
ब्लड के साथ हवा भी चढ़ा दी जाए तो हार्ट अटैक हो सकता है और जान भी जा सकती है।

----------


## bhavna singh

जिन लोगों को बार-बार ब्लड की जरूरत पड़ती है,
 उनमें यह देख लेना चाहिए कि ब्लड चढ़ाने से एलर्जी तो नहीं हो रही।

----------


## bhavna singh

> धन्यवाद भावना जी एक और ज्ञानवर्धक और उपयोगी सूत्र बनाने के लिए!


 *
काम्या जी सूत्र पर आने के लिए धन्यवाद *

----------


## bhavna singh

*ये भी जानिए*
दो टाइप के बैग आते हैं। उनमें रखे गए ब्लड की एक्सपाइरी डेट या लाइफ अलग-अलग होती है। एक बैग में 35 दिन एक बैग में 42 दिन ब्लड चलता है। जिस बैग में 42 दिन चलता है उसमें एड सोल नाम का लिक्विड डाला जाता है। वह थोड़ा महंगा पड़ता है।

----------


## man-vakil

*आप या तो चिक्त्सिक है या नर्स .....जो भी है आपका सूत्र ज्ञान वरदक है...जय भवानी...*

----------


## bhavna singh

*कौन-कौन सी जांच*
जब ब्लड दिया जाता है तो उस पर लगे लेबल में लिखा रहता है कि इसकी एचआईवी, हेपटाइटिस बी-सी, वीडीआरएल और मलेरिया की जांच की गई है।

----------


## bhavna singh

*कितने दिन पहले*
अगर कोई अपनी सर्जरी के लिए अपना ब्लड देना चाहता हो और उसका हीमोग्लोबिन ठीक रेंज में हो, सर्जरी भी नॉर्मल हो तो एक सप्ताह या 15 दिन पहले भी ब्लड ले सकते हैं। लेकिन अगर हीमोग्लोबिन कम हो तो एक महीना पहले लेते हैं। मूलरूप से यह देखा जाता है कि किसी का हीमोग्लोबिन किस रेंज में है और ऑपरेशन जिसके लिए ब्लड चाहिए वह किस लेवल का है।

----------


## bhavna singh

*टेस्टिंग में वक्त*
ब्लड की टेस्टिंग एक दिन में हो जाती है।

----------


## bhavna singh

*कॉमन इन्फेक्शन*
ब्लड चढ़वाने से एचआईवी, हेपटाइटिस-बी व सी, सिफलिस और मलेरिया आदि बीमारियां हो सकती हैं। ब्लड की जांच में इन्हें निगेटिव पाए जाने पर भी नहीं कहा जा सकता कि आगे जाकर ये बीमारियां नहीं होंगी। इस मामले में सौ प्रतिशत सेफ्टी का दावा नहीं किया जा सकता।

----------


## bhavna singh

> *आप या तो चिक्त्सिक है या नर्स .....जो भी है आपका सूत्र ज्ञान वरदक है...जय भवानी...*


* 
  वकील जी सूत्र पर आने के लिए धन्यवाद *

----------


## bhavna singh

*
ब्लड की सेफ्टी*
सौ प्रतिशत सेफ ब्लड का दावा कोई नहीं कर सकता। बस आप उन्हीं बैंकों से ब्लड लें,
 जिनके पास लाइसेंस हो।

----------


## bhavna singh

*खून बढ़ाने के तरीके*
होम्योपथी
-जब ब्लड की कमी किसी भी तरह के एनीमिया से हो रही हो, तो इनमें से एक दवा लें: फैरम मैट-30 ( Ferrum Mat) , फैरम फॉस-30 ( Ferrum Phos) , चाइना-30 (China) या फॉस्फोरस-30 ( Phosphorus )

- अगर ब्लड कैंसर, ल्यूकेमिया या मल्टिपल मायलोमा की वजह से ब्लड में कमी आ रही हो तो इनमें से कोई एक दवा लें : एक्सरे-30 ( Xray) , रेडियम ब्रॉम-30 ( Radium Brom) या काबोर्नियम सल्फ-30 ( Carboneum Sulph )

- अगर पौष्टिक भोजन की कमी से ब्लड में कमी हो रही हो तो इनमें से एक लें: आर्स. अल्बम-30 ( Ars. Album) , कल्केरिया फॉस-30 ( Calc. Phos) या फॉस्फोरिक एसिड-30 ( Phosphoric Acid )

दवा लेने का तरीका: कोई भी दवा बिना डॉक्टर की सलाह के न लें। दवा की चार से पांच गोली दिन में तीन बार लें।

----------


## bhavna singh

नेचरोपथी
नेचरोपथी में ऐसी कई क्रियाएं हैं, जिन्हें करने से शरीर में खून की मात्रा को बढ़ाया जा सकता है और बेहतर सेहत पाई जा सकती है। इनमें से खास हैं:

- 15 से 20 दिन तक रोजाना मिट्टी की पट्टी पेट पर रखें। ऐसा 20 मिनट के लिए रखना चाहिए। इसे खाली पेट करें।

-सुबह खाली पेट दो गिलास पानी पीकर कटि स्नान करें। इसके लिए पानी से भरे टब में इस तरह से बैठ जाएं कि पूरा पेट पानी में डूब जाए। ऐसा 15-20 मिनट तक रोजाना एक महीने तक करना चाहिए। टब में बैठने के दौरान पेट की हल्के हाथ से मालिश करें। बाहर निकलने के बाद ऊपर-नीचे के दांत दबाकर बाथरूम जाएं।

-मलमल के कपड़े की छह फुट की पट्टी बना लें। उसे गीला करके अपने पेट पर 10 मिनट के लिए लपेट लें। बाद में पोंछ लें। यह क्रिया खाली पेट करनी है।

-खाना खाने के बाद आधे घंटे के लिए गरम पानी की बोतल को पेट पर रखने से भोजन तुरंत पचता है। इससे खून बनता है।

-खाना खाने से पहले पैरों को जरूर धोएं। पैरों को भिगोने से लिवर का फंक्शन ठीक होने लगता है।

-इन क्रियाओं को किसी योग्य नेचरोपैथ से सीखकर ही करना चाहिए।

----------


## bhavna singh

मुद्रा विज्ञान
प्राण मुद्रा: अंगूठा और आखिरी दोनों उंगलियों को मिलाने से बनती है प्राण मुद्रा। इस मुद्रा का अभ्यास उठते-बैठते कभी भी कर सकते हैं। इस मुद्रा लगातार अभ्यास करने से प्राणशक्ति का संचार होता है और खून बढ़ता है। एक महीने लगातार की जाए, तो शरीर की कमजोरी दूर होती है।

----------


## bhavna singh

शक्तिवर्धिनी मुद्रा: यह सिर्फ बैठकर ही की जा सकती है। इसमें दोनों हाथों का इस्तेमाल होता है। पहले दोनों हाथों को इस तरह उलटा करें कि उंगलियों पर उंगलियां फिट बैठ जाएं। बाएं हाथ की सबसे छोटी उंगली दाएं हाथ की पहली उंगली पर आएगी। इस मुद्रा को दिनभर में अलग-अलग समय पर किया जा सकता है। कुल मिलाकर 45 मिनट तक करें। इससे कुछ ही दिनों में खून में आरबीसी, डब्ल्यूबीसी और प्लाज्मा संतुलन में आ जाते हैं।

----------


## bhavna singh

*योग*
शरीर में खूनहीं बन रहा है तो इसका मतलब है कि आपका पाचन तंत्र और लिवर अपना काम ठीक से नहीं कर रहे। शरीर की धातुएं ठीक से काम नहीं कर रहीं। खून न बनने के इसके अलावा और भी कई कारण हो सकते हैं।

----------


## bhavna singh

अगर बोनमैरो में खराबी या कैंसर की वजह से खून न बन रहा हो तो 10-15 तुलसी के पत्तों का पेस्ट बनाकर रोजाना सुबह खाली पेट लें। साथ में बहुत धीरे-धीरे कपालभाति, अनुलोम-विलोम व भस्त्रिका करें।

----------


## bhavna singh

किसी भी वजह से खून की कमी हो, मन में सकारात्मक भाव बनाए रखें और खुश रहें।
 नकारात्मक भाव या नाखुश रहने से खून कम हो जाता है।
 पुरानी समस्याओं से बाहर निकलें। प्रकृति के करीब जाने की कोशिश करें।

----------


## bhavna singh

कौन-सा ग्रुप किसे ब्लड दे सकता है और किसे नहीं?
ओ ग्रुप यूनिवर्सल डोनर है। ओ पॉजिटिव वाला सभी पॉजिटिव ग्रुप वाले लोगों को खून दे सकता है। ओ नेगेटिव वाला सभी को दे सकता है। आमतौर पर क्रॉस मैचिंग करके ही सेम ग्रुप वाले को ब्लड दिया जाता है। मैचिंग के वक्त ऐंटीबॉडीज की भी जांच कर लेते हैं। अगर कोई भी ग्रुप मैच नहीं हो रहा तो ओ नेगेटिव बेस्ट है। इमरजेंसी में इसका इस्तेमाल किया जा सकता है। इससे किसी तरह का नुकसान नहीं होता।

----------


## bhavna singh

अगर पाचन तंत्र में गड़बड़ी की वजह से खून न बन रहा हो तो रोजाना बहुत धीरे-धीरे 5-7 मिनट तक कपालभाति, लेटकर कटिचक्रासन, एक-एक पैर से पवनमुक्तासन, भुजंगासन व मण्डूकासन करें। इन्हें इसी क्रम से करें। इसके बाद अनुलोम-विलोम प्राणायाम व भस्त्रिका प्राणायाम धीरे-धीरे करें।

----------


## bhavna singh

किन बीमारियों में ब्लड लेने या चढ़ाने की जरूरत पड़ती है?
ऐसी कई बीमारियां और स्थितियां हैं जिनमें आमतौर ब्लड चढ़ाने की जरूरत पड़ ही जाती है। इनमें से कुछ खास बीमारियां और स्थितियां इस तरह हैं: एक्सिडेंट के मामले, डिलिवरी संबंधी केस, किसी भी तरह की ब्लीडिंग, सभी बड़े ऑपरेशन, ऑर्गन या हिप ट्रांसप्लांटेशन, थैलीसिमिया, एप्लास्टिक एनीमिया, कैंसर के इलाज या कीमोथेरेपी के वक्त, डायलिसिस, हीमोफीलिया और संबंधित रोगों में, डेंगू, प्लेटलेट्स और प्लाज्मा के रेड सेल्स की कमी होने और डब्ल्यूबीसी के रूप में। इसके अलावा और भी बहुत-सी बीमारियां हैं जिनमें ब्लड चढ़ाने की जरूरत पड़ती है।

----------


## bhavna singh

क्या अपने लिए अपना ब्लड यूज कर सकते हैं?
हां, ऐसा मुमकिन है। कोई शख्स अगर चाहे तो अपनी सर्जरी में अपना ही खून इस्तेमाल कर सकता है। पहले से तय ऑपरेशनों और सर्जरी के मामलों में कोई शख्स सर्जरी से चार-पांच दिन पहले ब्लड बैंक जाकर अपना ब्लड जमा करवा सकता है। इसके बाद ऑपरेशन के दौरान वह खून उसके काम आ सकता है। ऐसा अक्सर आसानी से न मिलने वाले नेगेटिव ग्रुप के ब्लड वाले मामलों में किया जा सकता है।

----------


## bhavna singh

क्या-क्या चेक करते हैं ब्लड में?
जब डोनर से ब्लड लिया जाता है, तो उसकी नीचे लिखी जांच की जाती हैं:
-एचआईवी-1 और 2

-हिपेटाइटिस बी व सी

-वीडीआरएल

-मलेरिया आदि

जब उसे मरीज के लिए तैयार किया जाता है, तो उसकी क्रॉस मैचिंग मरीज के सैंपल के साथ की जाती है। मरीज को देते वक्त ब्लड में इन संक्रामक रोगों की जांच नहीं होती है।

----------


## bhavna singh

ब्लड बढ़ता किन चीजों से है?
खून की मात्रा बढ़ाने में हेल्दी लाइफस्टाइल का बड़ा योगदान है। ऐसे तमाम नुस्खे और दवाएं हैं जिनसे शरीर में खून की मात्रा को बढ़ाया जा सकता है। सबसे अहम बात यह है कि खाना ऐसा खाना चाहिए जिसमें आयरन की मात्रा ज्यादा हो जैसे हरी पत्तेदार सब्जियां, चना, गुड़, फल व अंडे आदि। दरअसल, अंडों में फोलिक एसिड भरपूर मात्रा में होता है। फोलिक एसिड का ब्लड बढ़ाने में काफी योगदान है।

----------


## bhavna singh

ब्लड कम किन वजहों से होता है?
ऐसी तमाम वजहें हैं, जिनसे किसी इंसान के शरीर में खून की मात्रा कम हो जाती है:

-ब्लीडिंग जैसे बवासीर, गैस्ट्रिक अल्सर आदि।

-कई बार अंदरूनी तौर पर ब्लीडिंग होती रहती है और मरीज को पता ही नहीं चलता। ऐसे में वह एनीमिया से ग्रस्त हो जाता है।

-कई मामलों में अच्छा पौष्टिक भोजन न लेने से भी शरीर के अंदर ब्लड कम बनता है। दरअसल, गलत खानपान की वजह से आंतों की आयरन ग्रहण करने की क्षमता कम हो जाती है और एनीमिया हो जाता है।

----------


## bhavna singh

क्या ब्लड चढ़वाने से बचा भी जा सकता है?
कई स्थितियों में ब्लड चढ़वाने से बचा भी जा सकता है। अगर किसी शख्स को एनीमिया या कमजोरी है तो वह ब्लड न ही चढ़वाए तो ही ठीक है। ऐसे लोगों को चाहिए कि वे अपना एचबी यानी हीमोग्लोबिन बिना ब्लड चढ़वाए दूसरे तरीकों से चढ़ाने की कोशिश करें। अगर किसी को किसी तरीके की ब्लीडिंग हो रही है तो सबसे पहले उस ब्लीडिंग को रोकने की कोशिश करें।

----------


## groopji

*बहुत बहुत धन्यवाद भावना जी आपकी जानकारी बढाने के लिए मैं भी रक्तदान के महत्व को समझता हूं और पिछले 6 वर्षों से वालेण्ट्री डोनर हूं अगर जयपुर में किसी को A- ब्लड ग्रुप चाहिये तो आप निसन्देह मुझे PM करके सूचित करें क्योंकि ये ब्लड ग्रुप बहुत दुर्लभ होता है और आसानी से नही मिलता है। मुझे सहायता करके खुशी होगी क्रपया सदस्यों को ये जानकारी भी देने की कोशिश करें कि कौनसा ग्रुप कहां कार्य आता है तो सदस्यों का और ज्ञानवर्धन हो जाएगा आपके सूत्र के लिए +रेप भी मेरी ओर से 

धन्यवाद 
*

----------


## Dark Rider

भावना जी अति उत्तम और सफल सूत्र 

आमतौर पर लोगो को इस बात का ज्ञान नहीं होता है या यु कहे की इस busy लाइफ में ध्यान ही नहीं जाता है 

आप के इस सूत्र ने मेरे भी ज्ञान में बढत कर दी है आपको कोटि कोटि धन्यवाद 

और *सभी लोगो से अपील है की  रक्तदान करे*

----------


## bhavna singh

> *बहुत बहुत धन्यवाद भावना जी आपकी जानकारी बढाने के लिए मैं भी रक्तदान के महत्व को समझता हूं और पिछले 6 वर्षों से वालेण्ट्री डोनर हूं अगर जयपुर में किसी को A- ब्लड ग्रुप चाहिये तो आप निसन्देह मुझे PM करके सूचित करें क्योंकि ये ब्लड ग्रुप बहुत दुर्लभ होता है और आसानी से नही मिलता है। मुझे सहायता करके खुशी होगी क्रपया सदस्यों को ये जानकारी भी देने की कोशिश करें कि कौनसा ग्रुप कहां कार्य आता है तो सदस्यों का और ज्ञानवर्धन हो जाएगा आपके सूत्र के लिए +रेप भी मेरी ओर से 
> 
> धन्यवाद 
> *





> भावना जी अति उत्तम और सफल सूत्र 
> 
> आमतौर पर लोगो को इस बात का ज्ञान नहीं होता है या यु कहे की इस busy लाइफ में ध्यान ही नहीं जाता है 
> 
> आप के इस सूत्र ने मेरे भी ज्ञान में बढत कर दी है आपको कोटि कोटि धन्यवाद 
> 
> और *सभी लोगो से अपील है की  रक्तदान करे*


सूत्र पर अपने अमूल्य विचार रखने के लिए आप दोनों को धन्यवाद

----------


## Rated R

बहुत अच्छा सूत्र है भावना जी,
सारे पोस्ट्स पढने पर मजबूर होना पड़ा ....

----------


## ravi chacha

*आपका सूत्र ज्ञान वरदक है.*

----------


## Sajid_Gunahgaar-

वाह वाह हर बार की तरह एक अलग सूत्र बहुत अच्छे सखी ++
एक ज़रूरी सूचना 
फोरम को जरूरी सुधार कार्यक्रम के लिए मंगलवार दिनांक २९-०३-२०११ को लगभग १२ घंटो के लिए बंद कर दिया जायेगा
लेकिन यह समय २४ घंटो तब बढ़ भी बढ़ सकता है
सुधार के लिए बंद की जाने से पहले की अंतिम १२ घंटो में की गई प्रविष्टियाँ हो सकता है कि मिट जाएँ.
इसलिए नए सूत्र एवं बेशकीमती प्रविष्टियाँ सुधार कार्यक्रम के बाद ही करें   या अपनी उन प्रविष्टियों के उचित बैकप रखें जो अब अगले आने वाले समय में  की  जाएँगी.
सभी सदस्यों के लिए सूचना प्रेषित है
सभी सदस्यों से अनुरोध है कि अपने मित्रों तक यह सन्देश पंहुचा दें.
असुविधा के लिए खेद है

----------


## coolcool

भावना जी. बहुत ही ज्ञानवर्धक सूत्र है. मेरी तरफ से ++.

----------


## ravi chacha

> क्या ब्लड चढ़वाने से बचा भी जा सकता है?
> कई स्थितियों में ब्लड चढ़वाने से बचा भी जा सकता है। अगर किसी शख्स को एनीमिया या कमजोरी है तो वह ब्लड न ही चढ़वाए तो ही ठीक है। ऐसे लोगों को चाहिए कि वे अपना एचबी यानी हीमोग्लोबिन बिना ब्लड चढ़वाए दूसरे तरीकों से चढ़ाने की कोशिश करें। अगर किसी को किसी तरीके की ब्लीडिंग हो रही है तो सबसे पहले उस ब्लीडिंग को रोकने की कोशिश करें।


भावना जी. बहुत ही ज्ञानवर्धक सूत्र है. मेरी तरफ से ++.

----------


## Bhawani7000

> *
> ब्लड की सेफ्टी*
> सौ प्रतिशत सेफ ब्लड का दावा कोई नहीं कर सकता। बस आप उन्हीं बैंकों से ब्लड लें,
>  जिनके पास लाइसेंस हो।


****************************
संस्थाएं जहां से ब्लड लिया जा सकता है 
इंडियन रेडक्रॉस ब्लड बैंक 
पता: 1, रेडक्रॉस रोड, नई दिल्ली। 
फोन: 23711551 
वेबसाइट: www.indianredcross.org 
कब: हफ्ते के सातों दिन 24 घंटे। 

लॉयंस क्लब ब्लड बैंक 
पता: एके 100, लॉयंस ब्लड बैंक, एएल ब्लॉक के पास, शालीमार बाग, नई दिल्ली। 
फोन : 97178-97500, 97178-97520, 4225-8080, 4225-8494 
वेबसाइट : www.lionsbloodbank.org 
ईमेल : lionsbloodbank@hotmail.com 
कब: सातों दिन फोन करके जाएं। 

सेल्फलेस सर्विस सोसायटी 
युवाओं द्वारा बनाई गई यह संस्था वेबसाइट के माध्यम से काम करती है। संस्था के सेक्रेटरी अंशु का कहना है कि यहां से बड़ी संख्या में डोनर्स जुड़े हैं। ब्लड डोनेट करने और ब्लड लेने के लिए पूरे भारत में इस वेबसाइट से संपर्क किया जा सकता है। 
वेबसाइट: www.selflessservice.org 
ईमेल: service.selfless@gmail.com 
फोन: 99999-96860 
कब: सातों दिन किसी भी वक्त। 

रोटरी क्लब ब्लड बैंक 
पता: 56, 57 तुगलकाबाद इंस्टिट्यूशनल एरिया, नई दिल्ली। 
फोन: 29054066/7/8/9 
वेबसाइट: www.rotarybloodbank.org 
कब: सातों दिन 24 घंटे। 

स्माइल फॉर ऑल 
पता: पीपी 8, पीतमपुरा, गोपाल मंदिर के नजदीक, नई दिल्ली। 
वेबसाइट: www.smileforall.org 
ब्लड ऑन डिमांड उपलब्ध है। देश में कहीं भी कभी भी जरूरत पड़ने पर निशुल्क ब्लड डोनर मुहैया कराया जाता है। संस्था के अध्यक्ष जी. एस. कपूर के मुताबिक, दिन-रात कभी भी इन नंबरों पर संपर्क किया जा सकता है: 92121-31416, 92666-66666, 92666-16161, 92666-36363. इस संस्था में ब्लड डोनर के रूप में भी आप अपना नाम लिखवा सकते हैं। 

सत्य साईं ऑर्गनाइजेशन 
वेबसाइट: www.saidelhi.org 
श्री सत्य साई सेवा ऑर्गनाइजेशन के दिल्ली इंचार्ज जतिंदर चीमा का कहना है कि ब्लड लेने वाले इस वेबसाइट पर जाकर अपनी जरूरत बताकर ब्लड ले सकते हैं।

----------

